# [SOLVED] Can't upload to the internet



## tonykch (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm at my wits end on this one. I've searched and searched for a solution to this to no avail.

Here's what's happening - Uploading keeps switching from ridiculously slow to nonexistent. When it's ridiculously slow, it can take 5-10 minutes to upload a 100kb photo. When it's nonexistent, it basically disables my connection, and the only way to get it back is to reboot. It doesn't seem to matter what website I'm on; anything from uploading a photo to Facebook to trying to attach a file to Gmail does not work. It's definitely computer-specific, because I have a second laptop on the same network that uploads just fine.

Any help would be very much appreciated!

Here's my specs:

ISP: Comcast 
Cable modem (Motorola SB6120) on a Wi-Fi router: Netgear N300
Antivirus/Firewall: Vipre

Can't post a screenshot of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, because....well...I can't upload.:facepalm:


IPConfig:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Tony
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-CB-99-BE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-CB-99-BE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-CB-99-BD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cc16:f52e:de4e:8086%14(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.6(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 18, 2012 10:29:49 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 19, 2012 10:29:50 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 364672823
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-A8-F4-2E-14-DA-E9-1A-68-1A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-DA-E9-1A-68-1A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FDE30950-E4DF-443F-8BD2-296AF79DC5D2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:86c:3aa0:b4b7:f9a(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::86c:3aa0:b4b7:f9a%17(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A8B68327-2C4D-4913-A6C1-9220EE597E43}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BCB98F46-CD21-479E-B15D-6C672B9168B2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

Are you using internet explorer? Try using "Internet Explorer without addons" from the start menu. See if that helps. You could also try using "Internet Explorer 64 Bit" to see if there is any change as well.


----------



## tonykch (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

No. I am primarily using Chrome, although it also happens in Firefox and when I try to use an FTP client.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

Ok, did try what I suggested though?


----------



## tonykch (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*



Shekka said:


> Ok, did try what I suggested though?


Yes. It still won't upload. I disabled addons (there were only three, since I don't use IE) and then went to speedtest.net to check. My download speed was fine, but it couldn't connect to check the upload speed.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Did you try the ie64 bit one?

Also, have you ran virus and malware scans?


----------



## tonykch (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

Yes, I ran both versions of IE, and disabled all add ons in both. Same result. Virus scan came back clean, and I ran Malwarebytes which also came back clean.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

We can try resetting your tcp/ip settings to see if it works. 

Reinstall and Reset TCP/IP (Internet Protocol)

Click on Start button.
Type Cmd in the Start Search text box.
Press Ctrl-Shift-Enter keyboard shortcut to run Command Prompt as Administrator. Allow elevation request.
Type netsh int ip reset in the Command Prompt shell, and then press the Enter key.
Restart the computer.

Post back results when done.


----------



## tonykch (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

I did as instructed, and after a reboot ran another Speedtest test. Same result. Download speed is excellent, and it can't connect to do an upload speed test, and while it was trying to connect to do the upload test, I had no internet at all.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

What are you using for anitvirus and firewall? try disabling them and do the test again.


----------



## tonykch (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

I use Vipre for both. I disabled both of them, ran the speed test, same result. This time I had to reboot to get my internet back.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

Can you run the Network Diagnostic Info Tool in my Sig, and copy and paste the contents of the entire notepad file that comes up when it is done please.


----------



## tonykch (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

I had to disable my antivirus to get it to download.


Version 1.0.1.9 

=================== 
Fri 04/20/2012 
22:27:07.30 
You have Windows Vista or 7 
Name: GFI Software VIPRE 
Antivirus: 1 
Scanning enabled: 0 
Out Of Date: 0 
( 1=true, 0=false ) 


=========================================================================== 

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Tony
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-CB-99-BE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-CB-99-BE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-CB-99-BD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cc16:f52e:de4e:8086%14(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.6(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, April 20, 2012 10:16:57 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 21, 2012 10:16:58 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 364672823
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-A8-F4-2E-14-DA-E9-1A-68-1A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-DA-E9-1A-68-1A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FDE30950-E4DF-443F-8BD2-296AF79DC5D2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:346a:2b05:b4b7:f9a(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::346a:2b05:b4b7:f9a%17(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

=========================================================================== 
Ping Test of Default Gateway 

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

=========================================================================== 
Ping Test of Google.com 

Pinging Google.com [74.125.225.33] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.225.33: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.225.33: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.225.33: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.225.33: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 74.125.225.33:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 18ms, Maximum = 19ms, Average = 18ms

=========================================================================== 
Ping Test of 8.8.8.8 

Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=52
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=52
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=52
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 8.8.8.8:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 29ms, Maximum = 46ms, Average = 34ms

=========================================================================== 


# Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host


127.0.0.1 localhost


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

Everything in the diag output looks good... 

Have you tried using you computer with the WIRED connection, try it two ways.

1: With the system connected to the router
2: With just your system connected directly to the modem

Post back your out come!


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

How long ago did it happen? Has anything new been installed or added to the computer around the time it started doing this?

Have you tried a system restore to a date before you started having this problem?


----------



## tonykch (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

I'm currently connected through a wired connection. Upload is working on the speed test.

This started about 2 weeks ago. Nothing was added or installed prior to seeing this happen. I was uploading to eBay one night, it was working fine, then suddenly I was having the hardest time uploading. I found out quickly that it extended far beyond eBay.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

So it is working when using a wired connection, but not when you use a wireless connection?

Can you confirm this please.


----------



## tonykch (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

Have you tried updating the wireless drivers?


----------



## tonykch (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

I have not. I'm on Intel's site right now. Does this appear to be the correct driver?

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...64-bit)*&DownloadType=
Software Applications


----------



## tonykch (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

WOULD YOU LOOK AT THAT!

That did the trick! Apparently they released an update on 4/8/12, which was around the time I started having issues. Uploading is working now.

Thank you very much for helping me walk through this. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Can't upload to the internet*

No problem! Glad it's working for you!

You can mark this thread as solved by using the thread tools option at the top of the page.


----------

